# remplir une Apple TV.



## denismanga (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Un ami a acheté une AppleTv. Il aimerait que je remplisse son DD avec ma bibliothèque iTunes bien plus fournie ( environ 50Go)
Pourra t-il lire la biblio installée chez lui ? pourra t-il ajouter d'autres chansons provenant de sa bibliothèque ? Une synchronisation chez lui ne va t-elle pas effacée toutes les données installées chez moi ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Ces chansons et films ne t'appartiennent pas, mais appartiennent aux auteurs à qui tu les a achetées


----------

